# Betta Blew First Bubble Nest in a while, safe to add Cherry Red Shrimp?



## Desensitizer (Jan 1, 2013)

I bought cherry red shrimp off eBay, and all was well (he couldn't kill ghost shrimp/maybe something diff, but they messed up his fins at night so I took them off and bought CRS). They came in the mail today, but between the time I came and went back to work they not only arrived but Admiral Bubblesworth blew a big bubble nest and got hyper aggressive (almost jumping around when chasing, chasing reflection more, biting my finger fast, moving faster and more aggressive). The tank is very planted and had hiding spaces. Should I wait on adding the Cherry Red Shrimp, add part of them, or just add them now? I was going to just throw them in but now I'm not sure seeing his behavior change (he has no idea there are shrimp he did this indepedently)
Could the bubble nest be in reaction to the addition of DIY co2 (thinking the bubbles were from the reflection betta)?


----------



## Desensitizer (Jan 1, 2013)

I added them. I think he got the largest once. I watched for 1-2 hours after putting them in, he chases and goes in for a nip/kill/tease/play but had only hit the largest one once (he might not have) and I think he got a tiny part of it. Not sure tho. Putting my finger in to the tank I got the strongest nip I can remember the first time I did it. There are infinite hiding places for the shrimp, I think Admiral Bubblesworth loves the hide and seek aspect (its a serious struggle for him to detect them). I am not sure what his agenda is as he had a standoff for quite a while (saw one, moved in slow, sat still then sorta revved his fins up, then sat, then finally moved in, and I'm pretty sure the shrimp saw him also. Who knows. I'll post notes on his fins tomorrow but they shouldn't change as these are supposedly completely peaceful (unlike the ghost shrimp/evil similar looking shrimp that cut his fins up at night I got from petco)


----------



## Desensitizer (Jan 1, 2013)

Admiral Bubblesworth has taken down 2 of the smaller ones but 2 of the bigger ones and one of the smaller ones are still alive. What about amano shrimp? Are they big enough my betta might not mess with them? Any other species of shrimp? I'm not sure if he is getting better at catching them or if they are weaker/less intelligent shrimp but hes easily taking these cherries, even the ones that are larger than some of the ghosts or the same size as the larger ones, down, but he couldn't get a single ghost shrimp. Although as established prior they might not be ghosts. Suggestions anyone? I might try amano next.


----------



## Demysta (Nov 24, 2012)

Have you considered ghost shrimp? Cherry shrimp are only okay with the more peaceful bettas. A very aggressive male might be attracted to the bright red colour they have and see them as a threat to his territory. Ghost shrimp are transparent and since bettas don't have very good eye sight, they won't usually notice the shrimp unless they just happen to bump into it or something. I know ghost shrimp are usually the best kind to get for a betta. Amanos are a good choice too. I'm actually considering getting some ghosties for when I get my sorority tank.


----------



## Desensitizer (Jan 1, 2013)

I got 6 ghosts from petco, he could not kill them when he chased them and they cut his fins up at night when he slept in his betta log. I know this because I watch him often lately and I noticed the severe fin changes over each night then immediately took them out. I've heard that the higher temperature of my tank (81 to help with Bubblesworth's immune system) or the potential they were not ghost shrimp might have been why, but they are not an option.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Desensitizer said:


> I got 6 ghosts from petco, he could not kill them when he chased them and they cut his fins up at night when he slept in his betta log. I know this because I watch him often lately and I noticed the severe fin changes over each night then immediately took them out. I've heard that the higher temperature of my tank (81 to help with Bubblesworth's immune system) or the potential they were not ghost shrimp might have been why, but they are not an option.


The biggest problem with "ghost shrimp" is that the name actually describes any of several species. Some of them are super agressive. The best thing to do if you want some good ghost shrimp is to buy them from an experienced vendor who knows exactly what they have. That means no Petco/Petsmart. Our big box stores here don't know what they have, but the LFS sells super peaceful ghost shrimp for about 30 cents each. They don't deal with the agressive species, because they know their breeders.


----------



## Desensitizer (Jan 1, 2013)

tekkguy said:


> The biggest problem with "ghost shrimp" is that the name actually describes any of several species. Some of them are super agressive. The best thing to do if you want some good ghost shrimp is to buy them from an experienced vendor who knows exactly what they have. That means no Petco/Petsmart. Our big box stores here don't know what they have, but the LFS sells super peaceful ghost shrimp for about 30 cents each. They don't deal with the agressive species, because they know their breeders.


Haha as stated in what you quoted


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

The way you can tell ghosties from imposters is that ghosties have red joints (for future referance)
Amano would be a good choice, bland coloring so they wouldn't be as noticed as the cherries were. I suspect that them being so bright is the reason he attacked them so try something without as much color for sure next time.
Also, you have to be ready for deaths anytime you add a shrimp (or other small fish) to a betta's tank. They have such curiosity that tem wanting to see what it is usually results in a couple deaths, it should die down in a few days, if you have any survivors left I suggest adding more cherry shrimps just so you can avoid breeding of different colors and ending up with brown shrimp instead of red.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Just a quick and unimportant note about shrimp abbreviations: RCS is red cherry shrimp, CRS is crystal red shrimp. Two very different shrimp.  I'll butt out now tha I've been pedantic.


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

I really, really want some ghost shrimp in my sorority tank, but I have Kuhli loaches and I've asked around about them eating the shrimp. Has anyone had them together successfully????


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

i love my amano and they take care of my algae. they lasted longer than my betta in the same tank that I am cycling. The shrimps molted twice already and the snail grew by 1 spiral of 1/4" in diameter. Today is day 25.

I heard ghost shrimps do not last too long as they are feeder shrimps.

I goto the Petco at Pasadena because Chung and his staff are very knowledgeable and they sound like aquarists because they know species, lighting, plants pretty well. Also, the bright color lifestock (fish, shrimp, snail) are easier to be seen in a tank and it's like a bull seeing a red flag for a betta.

I am thinking of starting a yellow, orange, blue velvet, or RCS shrimp-only NPT since aokashi has so much fun as shown in his photos....


----------

